# Flameback: Is Kyoga More Timid?



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've avoided the "Flameback" in an all-male Malawi tank because some say they will not color up.

But some seem to have success with them.

I tried Astatotilapia latifasciata and found him too aggressive.

Is the Kyoga more timid than the "Flameback" that does not have the Kyoga designation?

Worth a try in an all-male tank?

Most of my Malawi are the more peaceful ones.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

I had a Kyoga, and he was timid. I had only peas and haps at the time. He was not being harassed, but he would not eat and finally died.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

My Xystichromis sp. ''Kyoga Flameback'' Lake Nawampasa are very timid, though they are sub-adults at this point, still, I would not feel comfortable putting one in my all male tank.

I have never kept the Xystichromis sp. ''Flameback'', curious on the responses.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## Vettech85 (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a tank of just Kyoga Flamebacks, 9 total. I have found that they are pretty timid. My males are coloring up with the ripe females so I'm getting that color but the second anyone goes near the tank or they see movement they hide. I think they are beautiful fish and mine aren't full grown yet, the 2 largest males are about 2.5" and I've had then since they were less than an inch long. I personally wouldn't put them in an all male tank. I wouldn't even put them in my mixed tank.


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a single guy in my mixed malawi tank (red zebras, cobalt blues, yellow labs, albino socolofi, maingano - not the most agressive mix, but not peaceful either), he has taken over one whole rock pile as his own. Definitely holds his own in there, in the pecking order he is below the callainos - the male there is undisputed tank boss, but he happily chases everyone else agressively. He's also fully coloured up more than half of the time - it's amazing how quickly the colours change. I guess it truly depends on the individual.

That said, I've had him for a week now, and I obtained him as an adult. So take my report for what it is.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well I would not put him with mbuna...just mostly peaceful haps and peacocks.

Also I know there are a lot of fish mis-identified as flamebacks. So I was asking about the real thing. And I had heard before they will not color up...which is why I don't already have one. Just re-checking!


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> I've avoided the "Flameback" in an all-male Malawi tank because some say they will not color up.
> But some seem to have success with them.
> I tried Astatotilapia latifasciata and found him too aggressive.
> Is the Kyoga more timid than the "Flameback" that does not have the Kyoga designation?
> ...


I bought a colony of Hap sp. Ã¢â‚¬Å"flamebacksÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Cool, then I will try one.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

After I lost my Flameback, I decided to try a Dayglow hap, and he is doing well. Not overly aggressive, but holds his own pretty good with my fish.


----------

